# Happy birthday Dwight Howard



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Can't believe the guy is only 23 now. ****in beast. :cheers:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

:gbanana::banana::vbanana::rbanana::bbanana:


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Happy B-Day "Fright Coward" :sparta::clap:*


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Happy BDay Dwight!

:djparty::allhail::djparty:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Dwight. Hope he destroys the Clippers tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> Happy Birthday, Dwight. Hope he destroys the Clippers tonight.


Hope realized. 23pts, 22rebs, 6blocks, 4asts tonight. Almost a 23-23 on his 23rd.


----------

